# anti-depressants.. stop working!!!



## md9382 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi all.. mark again here... i was on celexa for like 4 yeras and i felt like a normal human being again and then i suddenly went into complete remission with all the old symptoms flooding back... I then tried an snri called duloxetine and this made me feel better but nowhere as good as celexa but i was stable. and now this has stopped working and symptoms are back!!!!!!!!! :x

HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD THERE MEDS STOP WORKING???


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

This happens. Unfortunately, it's not known why. The best you can do is try different drugs.


----------

